#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Rayong to Ankor Wat... fly or drive?

## bruceveld

Five years ago i took a private van from Aranyaprathet to Sien Reap.  It was six hours of washboard roads while travling 80 kph.  Kind of like living in a carnival ride for a very long time.

So relatives are arriving soon and they want to go see Ankor Wat.  Do we drive again?  How are the roads now?  Or should we just fly?

----------


## poosmate

I did the same trip took 7 hours to do 140kms so more like 20Km per hour! This was several years back.
I have heard the road has now been completed and the travel time is more like 1 1/2 hours

----------


## bruceveld

Wow if that is true its very good news!  Can anyone confirm?

----------


## brook00

The roads are fine now. The only problem is that the roads are too small.

Anyway, Angkor Wat is such an amazing place to visit. You'll be amazed about the structure of the temples. You will also wonder how the people thousands of years ago build those big temples and how Cambodian people preserved the temples.

Just make sure you buy the 1 week ticket. You will not visit all temples for just a day -,-

----------


## ItsRobsLife

FLY! And stump up the extra to go direct to Siam Riep. Cambodian driving practices are some of the worst in the world and any journey is an edge of the seat nerve wracking experience. the massive increase in vehicles in the last ten years has not been matched by infrastructure or regulation. Minibus and coach drivers are mental. they will go head on with anything smaller and they don't slow down. I found road travel there stressful to the point of nausea. 
You think Thailand is bad.? When you get back to Thailand you will realise just how civilized it is in comparison. Don't put yourself or your relatives at risk or added stress and ruin the experience, and it's worth noting that there are no major accident and emergency hospitals there. 
Fly to Siam Riep, you will find it quick and convenient, the town itself is tourist friendly, the temples are amazing... why add stress to such a wonderful experience...

And I'd just get the 3 day ticket.. seriously you will be templed out after two.. it's such a huge area, very hot obviously and it's easy to over do it.. you can hire a tuktuk for the day.. but you can also rent bicycles from Siam Riep... the area is very flat and it's a great way to get about and explore at your own pace. Enjoy!

----------

